# Ghosts



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Today Zephyr and I hiked out on a trail where I used to go regularly with my Giant Schnauzers, but have rarely gone with him. We went for about five miles, and were accompanied the whole way by ghosts of the dogs who were gone but not forgotten. Bittersweet, but I was happy to see them. That is pretty much my idea of heaven; a trail leading anywhere or nowhere and one or two dogs running ahead.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Sweet memories!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Wonderful post, wonderful memories


----------

